# Bangladeshi Woman, Cuts Penis Off Of Man Who Tried To Rape Her



## High_Gravity

Monju Begum, Bangladeshi Woman, Cuts Penis Off Of Man Who Tried To Rape Her 









> A Bangladeshi woman is believed to have taken the law into her own hands -- literally -- and thwarted rape by severing her neighbor's penis as he attempting to assault her.
> 
> As the BBC is reporting, Monju Begum, 40, a married mother of three, claimed to have made the sensitive cut as she fought back after neighbor Mozammel Haq Mazi forced his way into her shanty and began to assault her while she was asleep. The incident took place Saturday in Mirzapur village, Jhalakathi, about 124 miles south of the nation's capital, Dhaka.
> 
> "As he tried to rape her, the lady cut his penis off with a knife," police chief Abul Khaer is quoted by the AFP as saying. "She then wrapped up the penis in a piece of polythene and brought it to the Jhalakathi police station as evidence of the crime." He went on to note, "It is quite an unusual incident. As far as I am aware, this is the first time that a woman has brought a severed penis to the police station as evidence."
> 
> Begum has filed a case alleging that Mazi -- a 40-year-old, married father of five -- had been harassing her for six months. Officials at a hospital in nearby Barisal say that, unlike the notorious U.S. case of John Wayne Bobbitt, it will not be possible to re-attach Mazi's organ. "We are treating him so that he can urinate normally without the penis," a hospital official is quoted by the BBC as saying. Police say Mazi is likely to be arrested as soon as his condition improved.
> 
> Dismissing Begum's allegations as a lover's quarrel gone awry, Mazi has professed his innocence. 'I am a double victim: first, she cut my penis and now police say they are going to arrest me for attempted rape," he is quoted as saying, and claims he and Begum had a 15-year-long relationship. Later, he told the BBC, "We were having an affair and recently she suggested that both of us can go and settle down in Dhaka. I refused and told her that I cannot leave my wife and children, so she took revenge on me."



Monju Begum, Bangladeshi Woman, Cuts Penis Off Of Man Who Tried To Rape Her


----------



## Two Thumbs

OMG

My junk just curled up inside me!!
~~~~~``

aside from involuntary reaction to that dull knife pic

Good for her.  Hope that fuck kills himself.


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> OMG
> 
> My junk just curled up inside me!!
> ~~~~~``
> 
> aside from involuntary reaction to that dull knife pic
> 
> Good for her.  Hope that fuck kills himself.



More Muslim women need to respond like this when their men try to gang rape them, they got to protect themselves because the law sure won't.


----------



## xsited1

Somebody emailed that link to me a couple hours ago.  You should see the FARK comments.  

FARK.com: (6250846) Man whose penis was cut off by the woman he tried to rape still has enough balls to flee the hospital, apparently in hopes of evading arrest


----------

